# Oban Devotion



## thecraw (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow Wow Wow!

After a bit of research I took a chance without trying one and ordered one of these for my 3 wood. Looking for a low launch low spinning shaft the Oban fitted the bill Plumped for the Oban Devotion 7, 75g shaft. 

This shaft is amazing, offers a boring mid/lowish trajectory which just keeps going. I would probably say that this is more a mid flight than low. No ballooning, just a strong powerful flight that seems to continue. Very smooth shaft and works better with a smooth tempo. Could be tempted with a Devotion 6 for the G20 driver now!


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice nice, did you get it pulled or new? Was it expensive? You have a PX in your driver don't you?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 26, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Wow Wow Wow!

After a bit of research I took a chance without trying one and ordered one of these for my 3 wood. Looking for a low launch low spinning shaft the Oban fitted the bill Plumped for the Oban Devotion 7, 75g shaft. 

This shaft is amazing, offers a boring mid/lowish trajectory which just keeps going. I would probably say that this is more a mid flight than low. No ballooning, just a strong powerful flight that seems to continue. Very smooth shaft and works better with a smooth tempo. Could be tempted with a Devotion 6 for the G20 driver now!
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were only Lurking from now on?


Why's it called an Oban, does it smell of fish and always a bit damp?


----------



## thecraw (Nov 26, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Nice nice, did you get it pulled or new? Was it expensive? You have a PX in your driver don't you?
		
Click to expand...


Did have not now!

You want to buy it Â£100 its yours.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 26, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Did have not now!

You want to buy it Â£100 its yours.
		
Click to expand...

Love PX in Irons hate them in woods, they feel dead to me. I would rather have a play with your Oban...


----------



## thecraw (Nov 26, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Love PX in Irons hate them in woods, they feel dead to me. I would rather have a play with your Oban...
		
Click to expand...

Contemplating another oban in 65g for the big dog! They are blooming expensive though!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 26, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Wow Wow Wow!

After a bit of research I took a chance without trying one and ordered one of these for my 3 wood. Looking for a low launch low spinning shaft the Oban fitted the bill Plumped for the Oban Devotion 7, 75g shaft. 

This shaft is amazing, offers a boring mid/lowish trajectory which just keeps going. I would probably say that this is more a mid flight than low. No ballooning, just a strong powerful flight that seems to continue. Very smooth shaft and works better with a smooth tempo. *Could be tempted with a Devotion 6 for the G20 driver now!*

Click to expand...



Oooooo I was tempted and now have a brand new Oban Devotion 6 to "game" on Sunday at Barassie. Looking forward to seeing how she goes!

Sexy lexy!


----------



## CMAC (Jan 26, 2013)

I thought the Kai Li was THE shaft you were drooling over last time, good to see though that Ethans recommendation was solid


----------



## thecraw (Jan 26, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			I thought the Kai Li was THE shaft you were drooling over last time, good to see though that Ethans recommendation was solid
		
Click to expand...


Kai'li was launching slightly too high. The Kai'li is possibly even smoother than the Blueboard was. The Devotion is a good compromise. It is still smooth, doesn't balloon. Perfect. Ethan??? What does the copy and paste master have to do with this???


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 26, 2013)

If my memory serves me right, Ethan was fitted for an Oban Devotion on the Titleist 913 fitting day.  He was hitting it like a dream....


----------



## timchump (Jan 26, 2013)

out of interest craw, do you know what your driving swing speed is?

thinking of a kai'li myself


----------



## thecraw (Jan 26, 2013)

timchump said:



			out of interest craw, do you know what your driving swing speed is?

thinking of a kai'li myself
		
Click to expand...

Averages about 100mph. During a recent fitting it fluctuated between 103 and 94 mph. The longer you do on the trackman you will notice your swing speed tail off quite dramatically! Remember that for the end of your round.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 26, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Kai'li was launching slightly too high. The Kai'li is possibly even smoother than the Blueboard was. The Devotion is a good compromise. It is still smooth, doesn't balloon. Perfect. Ethan??? What does the copy and paste master have to do with this???
		
Click to expand...

I tried the kai li and liked it, also liked the blueboard as well, the Kai li is a few gramms lighter I believe.



Karl102 said:



			If my memory serves me right, Ethan was fitted for an Oban Devotion on the Titleist 913 fitting day.  He was hitting it like a dream....
		
Click to expand...

yes Karl, I thought he'd recommended it but maybe just his 913 fitting is what I was thinking of, so I've assumed he recommended to Craw but I must be wrong- my bad


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 2, 2013)

Currently got my eye on an Oban 6 for the amp, how you getting on with your Crawford?


----------



## thecraw (Feb 2, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Currently got my eye on an Oban 6 for the amp, how you getting on with your Crawford?
		
Click to expand...

Dunno, today was spent ripping up the living room and hall carpet, undercoating doors, taking old skirting and door facias to the dump, taking the carpet and underlay to the dump, and now I'm about to start painting and prepping for wall papering. Then tomorrow its glossing the doors and window frames.



:angry:



The Devotion is a great shaft.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 2, 2013)

So now I know who to call for home improvements :thup:


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 24, 2018)

To revive an old thread & quote the OP "Wow, wow, wow". I've wanted to try one of these for ages but had great difficulty finding a regular flex mid / low launch version. Well, one came up on E Bay & I took the plunge. Have just been to the range trying it out. I go there a lot & know just about exactly how far I hit my driver. They were going around 15 yards farther, consistently. The flight is ideal, reasonably high but with what looks like very low backspin. The shaft is PUREd, (http://sstpure.com/ )  first one I've had, which means that, to get best results I have to have it set to "neutral" but that's fine, it works well on that setting.

Taking it out on the course tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## One Planer (May 24, 2018)

I have a Devotion 6 in my driver.

Very smooth and stable without feeling boardy. 

Good shaft :thup:


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 25, 2018)

One Planer said:



			I have a Devotion 6 in my driver.

Very smooth and stable without feeling boardy. 

Good shaft :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's the 6 I've got. You're right, feels really smooth.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 25, 2018)

mention of Devotion and sadly what has sprung to mind...?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxtAFEsoOYo

It's Friday


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 26, 2018)

Used it on the course yesterday but it poured with rain after 6 holes. Played with a long hitting 7 handicapper & I was definitely getting closer to him with my good drives. After the rain stopped I hit a corker down 18, beautiful rainbow flight with lots of carry. I like this shaft.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 26, 2018)

How much are they?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 26, 2018)

drive4show said:



			How much are they?
		
Click to expand...

Got mine used for Â£130. That seems to be the average


----------



## One Planer (May 26, 2018)

Paid Â£98 new and delivered with correct sleeve for mine from eBay.


----------



## One Planer (May 26, 2018)

Still has them. 

Here's the item number 332365588096


----------



## hovis (May 26, 2018)

be careful guys and gals.  probably the most counterfeit shaft on the market


----------



## One Planer (May 26, 2018)

hovis said:



			be careful guys and gals.  probably the most counterfeit shaft on the market
		
Click to expand...

You're right about that!

My pro is an Oban stockists. First thing I did was have him check it over.


----------



## Foxholer (May 26, 2018)

hovis said:



			be careful guys and gals.  probably the most *counterfeit* shaft on the market
		
Click to expand...

While I'm admittedly a bit of a 'spelling 'nazi'', the difference between 'counterfeit' and 'counterfeit*ed*' is significant! 

I hope you really meant 'counterfeited'!

Personally, I've never really got on with Devotions (seemed boardy to me!) but the Kiyoshi Purple was a really good FW shaft - and stunning to look at too!


----------



## hovis (May 27, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			While I'm admittedly a bit of a 'spelling 'nazi'', the difference between 'counterfeit' and 'counterfeit*ed*' is significant! 

I hope you really meant 'counterfeited'!
		
Click to expand...

bet your fun at "party's "


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 28, 2018)

It's a shaft?! Never heard of it and had no idea - but that's just me i suppose - sorry - just don't get why I'd bother hugely about the shaft in my golf club and spend a load of money on it when my swing is so inconsistent - but each to his own way of spending money in looking to improve &#128512;


----------



## hovis (May 28, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's a shaft?! Never heard of it and had no idea - but that's just me i suppose - sorry - just don't get why I'd bother hugely about the shaft in my golf club and spend a load of money on it when my swing is so inconsistent - but each to his own way of spending money in looking to improve &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

because some people will believe to their dieing breath that the shaft gives them 20 yards more or half's their ball height.   or my personal favourite "i dont like that shaft, the ball balloons on me"

the oban is a great shaft.  i have it in my 3 wood.   although it feels better than the whiteboard i previously had in it i can honestly day it hasn't improved the clubs performance


----------



## One Planer (May 28, 2018)

hovis said:



			because some people will believe to their dieing breath that the shaft gives them 20 yards more or half's their ball height.   or my personal favourite "i dont like that shaft, the ball balloons on me"

the oban is a great shaft.  i have it in my 3 wood.   although it feels better than the whiteboard i previously had in it i can honestly day it hasn't improved the clubs performance
		
Click to expand...

Bought mine purely for the feel of it.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 28, 2018)

hovis said:



			because some people will believe to their* dieing* breath that the shaft gives them 20 yards more or half's their ball height.   or my personal favourite "i dont like that shaft, the ball balloons on me"

the oban is a great shaft.  i have it in my 3 wood.   although it feels better than the whiteboard i previously had in it i can honestly day it hasn't improved the clubs performance
		
Click to expand...

"Dying", I think. Not so good for a grammar Nazi.


----------



## hovis (May 28, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			"Dying", I think. Not so good for a grammar Nazi.
		
Click to expand...

i think you need to have another look at who quoted nazi


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 28, 2018)

hovis said:



			i think you need to have another look at who quoted nazi
		
Click to expand...

Whoops! My apologies.


----------

